# Parallel desktop avec 2 disques dur



## ptipong (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un MacBook Pro early 2011, et j'ai installé un deuxième disque dur dans mon mac (à la place du lecteur cd) sur lequel est installé windows. Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser Parallels desktop (ou une au méthode) pour pouvoir accéder à windows de ma session Mac sans avoir à éteindre l'ordinateur...?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Janvier 2016)

Salut

C'est une install bootcamp qui est sur ce DD à la place du lecteur?
Si oui, je pense que Parallels Desktop saura l'exploiter.
Dans tous les cas tu peux tenter avec une version d'essai de PD11

@+


----------



## ptipong (11 Janvier 2016)

Oui c'est une install bootcamp, je vais essayer ça merci


----------



## ptipong (11 Janvier 2016)

Apparement ce n'est pas possible, ou alors je ne vois pas comment faire pour lui faire comprendre que mon windows est déjà installé sur un autre SSD de l'ordinateur...


----------

